# reptile addiction



## foreigner (Nov 10, 2014)

I know you're all addicted to reptiles!

But how come people get so addicted to reptiles as soon as they get one?

Before i got my leo gecko i had never in my life thought about getting a lizard or snake because they are disgusting and boring.

2 weeks after i got my gecko i got myself a snake aswell, now ive had them for maybe 3 months, i can't describe how much im holding myself back to not get even more reptiles, i would get A LOT more if i had the space.
I just love my leo and hognose, and i really want a retic and a ball python aswell :lol2:

Do reptiles spread some kind of love gas on people?
They are more addicting than heroin :whistling2:

if this text doesn't make any sense cause of grammar or spelling, im using morphine pills fyi


----------



## SnakeSavvy (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't pretend to understand it I just go with it got my first snake a while ago and now I'm out herping bringing wilds back with me to study and planning a reptile room in my house. Sorted and collected tanks ranging from 5-75 gallon and plan on ordering 5-6 more in the next few weeks as well as catching the 4 wild ones allowed in my area so i'll be housing 10-12 snakes once everything is said and done. It definitely is an addiction though.


----------



## EmmaNeedham (Feb 10, 2015)

I got my first lizard just on Sunday gone and I'm currently looking at a leopard gecko!!!


----------

